# Is my Veil Tail worth breeding?



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is my no named betta. Just for kicks, is he breeding worthy?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Can you get a better picture so we can see his whole body?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Can't see anything in the pic. And this is the show section. He will be evaluated against a pretty hard standard here. If you want to breed and will make sure you do your best to rehome.. possibly a few hundred fish.. then breed. If you are thinking of breeding a Vt to send to shows his color needs to be close to perfection as that is something he will be judged on. Raising a spawn of bettas is a lot of fun, but also a lot of work. Don't bring lots of lives into being without committing to a lot of water changes and then finding a lot of homes.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I see a lot of red and blue, right away for me at least this is the stop sign, there are better forms of veils out there even at petsmart and they are solid colors.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

He's actually a weird orange... Sorry, I left my camera in a friends car, will get updated pics soon! Yeah, he has a blue body, and a penciled dorsal fin. I think hes very pretty. Anyone atleast have some unique name ideas?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I think the name thing gets a bit carried away....if they lived longer than a couple years yeah I could see it.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

So far so great! He, Frost, Nikki, and Shadow have been her for a little over a month! I cant think of any names for him, however.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

His name is Everett now! Better pic? ;-)


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I hopt this is his very temporary home or just for pictures as vases are some the worst containers you can put a betta in. They need lots of surface area to breathe which a vase does not provide. If this is not more than a day or two or for the picture please go read the betta care section sticky on a proper container. Now I use gallon critter carriers (which have a enough surface area) for quarantine purposes but the water gets changed every two days. After 30 days the fish will have proper tanks. They are only $5.99 that with water changes would be alternative if a bigger tank is challenge.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

First off, a veiltail is not allowed in any Shows in the USA, if that is where you are at. Veiltails are gorgeous but there isn't a big market for them. I was going to breed my veiltails but once I was told there wasn't much of a need for veiltails then I gave them to a good home and bought Halfmoons to breed instead which my copper pair will be bred in August if everything goes as planned. Good luck on selling/giving away over 200+ fry once they are old enough. Many websites you can post them on like craigslist.com, freecycle.org, on here, and also aquabid.com


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

txbettaowner said:


> First off, a veiltail is not allowed in any Shows in the USA, if that is where you are at. Veiltails are gorgeous but there isn't a big market for them. I was going to breed my veiltails but once I was told there wasn't much of a need for veiltails then I gave them to a good home and bought Halfmoons to breed instead which my copper pair will be bred in August if everything goes as planned. Good luck on selling/giving away over 200+ fry once they are old enough. Many websites you can post them on like craigslist.com, freecycle.org, on here, and also aquabid.com


There are enough people interested in the VT that they can breed them and send to a show in the variations class. BUT.. can't just be mutts. They need to fit the current IBC color standards. Be nice to breed some outstanding solid VT's. They would do well as a variation as the judges know how difficult a good solid is.

We have elections this coming week in the IBC for a new president and vice president. If I get elected I want to seriously look at the VT issue and see what can be done for those that like this form.


----------



## bettagirl68840 (Jun 17, 2013)

A filtered heated tank is a lot better then that vase. They are sometimes cheap! I love his colour, he looks a lot like one of my bettas. You can try to breed him, but the quality of the fry might not be the best


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> There are enough people interested in the VT that they can breed them and send to a show in the variations class. BUT.. can't just be mutts. They need to fit the current IBC color standards. Be nice to breed some outstanding solid VT's. They would do well as a variation as the judges know how difficult a good solid is.
> 
> We have elections this coming week in the IBC for a new president and vice president. If I get elected I want to seriously look at the VT issue and see what can be done for those that like this form.


I agree Basement Bettas. I wish Veiltails could be put back into the show. It would be real nice. I would love to breed Veiltails. I just gave away my veiltails because I knew there wasn't much of a need for them and I couldn't show them.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Awww, that's sad. Veiltail was my very first betta when i was a teen. And he was pretty hardy. At that age I didn't know much about betta care and he ended up living in a one gallon hex. But he lived to be 6 years with me. Who knows what his real age was. Hope they can come back in shows.

Your betta is gorgeous. The ones I see at my LFS are usually solid color.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

txbettaowner said:


> First off, a veiltail is not allowed in any Shows in the USA, if that is where you are at. Veiltails are gorgeous but there isn't a big market for them. I was going to breed my veiltails but once I was told there wasn't much of a need for veiltails then I gave them to a good home and bought Halfmoons to breed instead which my copper pair will be bred in August if everything goes as planned. Good luck on selling/giving away over 200+ fry once they are old enough. Many websites you can post them on like craigslist.com, freecycle.org, on here, and also aquabid.com


VT are allowed in shows...people just don't show them. They can be shown in variations. There is no longer a class for them because no one was sending them to shows and their class was dropped.

Other then that...I total agree with your post!!! LOL...and I do think that they are not shown now, nor bred by show breeders, is because there is no market for them because of the big chain stores selling them.

I don't like to discourage anyone from breeding VT (still my heart fish...PK come a very close 2nd) because they will still be stuck with several 100 fry (if they are lucky) and will have to find homes for them. A local pet store will at least take the HM and CT for the most part.

Lori


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

txbettaowner said:


> I agree Basement Bettas. I wish Veiltails could be put back into the show. It would be real nice. I would love to breed Veiltails. I just gave away my veiltails because I knew there wasn't much of a need for them and I couldn't show them.


Yep Yep...agreeing with BB too...((from memory..seeing what the Standards were proposed))...a VT should have a rounded tail end, not the type that looks like a Delta/VT cross. Dorsal should be Sickle shaped...ummmmm anal...I forget. A lot of the solid colored VT have been lost. I remember as a little girl (30 yrs ago), they were only 3 colors...solid red, solid blue and pink/flesh cellophane. Girls were muddy brown with either red or blue, or a pink/flesh bi-color...Cambodian type. I know we have a show in CA in September, a SCUBA show in Texas in October...so a challange...IF you want to show VT...get to breeding and send them to shows. Time to step up to the plate or quit complaining about not having a VT class.

Lori


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Coppermoon said:


> VT are allowed in shows...people just don't show them. They can be shown in variations. There is no longer a class for them because no one was sending them to shows and their class was dropped.
> 
> Other then that...I total agree with your post!!! LOL...and I do think that they are not shown now, nor bred by show breeders, is because there is no market for them because of the big chain stores selling them.
> 
> ...



Well Hey Lori. It's Kim. I got told Veiltails weren't allowed in Show. If I knew they were I would have spawned a pair. Hmm I may still do that.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

txbettaowner said:


> Well Hey Lori. It's Kim. I got told Veiltails weren't allowed in Show. If I knew they were I would have spawned a pair. Hmm I may still do that.


Showing VT is highly discouraged due to the fact that there were no standards to be judged by. The standards for today's betta are "balance". The fish would have to be even both top and bottom. SCUBA has been trying to figure out a way to get VT shown (I know I for one got highly discouraged when my PK were not placing and I almost quit showing). We were trying to keep this from happening by new breeders showing VT. We knew they didn't stand a chance with those standards. We had 2 VT sent to the last SCUBA show, and they did place. I will see if I can get a copy of the proposed standards (no please remember...these standards are not for Area 1).

Another thing to remember is you will have to find homes for all the fish you breed. There is no market for them at the shows/auction. This is another main reason it is discouraged.


----------

